
Aeroscope: Wireless Oscilloscope Probe - blackguardx
https://www.crowdsupply.com/aeroscope-labs/wireless-oscilloscope-probe
======
blackguardx
Hi, I'm one of the creators of Aeroscope and happy to answer any questions.

------
kevinG27
Excellent idea - great technology - awesome!

------
theredpen
OMG, this looks awesome.

